# Nissan B15 ECU



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

Hello every one,
I am a 'new' owner of a Nissan B15 , bought second hand a few months ago. It is a 1999 model (this car is also sometimes called a Nissan Sunny B15). I do not have any "technical" knowledge in car mechanics whatsoever. I recently had a problem, with the fans which stopped working. I brought the car to the local Nissan agent who traced the problem to a "faulty" ECU (The fans work when the ECU is by-passed ). They are not in a position to repair this ECU and the only alternative is to buy a new one. I find price they quoted me quite excessive, but I would say that I really don't know the prices on the market. The price quoted is 3000 USD, Can any one give me any indication of what a "normal" price for a brand new ECU could be ? My email address is [email protected]. 
I thank you very much in advance for your replies.

Thanks again


----------

